
 The Early Stage Spaceship - prakash
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2008/12/early-stage-spaceship.html
======
bemmu
I've been to the Facebook app planet. We picked all the minerals from the
surface, now you'll need to dig a bit deeper to continue to survive there.

------
marketer
This is a fantastic analogy, and I think you can explain a lot of early stage
situations with this. Theres no turning back!

